# Reloaders or Wanna-be-reloaders - check out this website



## wasilvers (Jan 1, 2013)

https://fsreloading.com/ 
(EDIT: here's another one with more stock, I ordered from them and they delivered in 48 hours)
https://www.titanreloading.com/

They sell Lee Reloading equipment - located in the same town as Lee Precision. I just found out it is about 15 miles away from me - LOL small world. They are about 40-50% less than midway and 60% less than gander/cabelas on some things. 

I started researching reloading earlier and it has come to a point where I almost have to reload. I shoot a 300 Savage for hunting, but can't find ammo anywhere. If I do find it, it is $40+ a box of 20. If I reload and buy 100 rounds of brass and all equipment, I will take about 100 bullets to break even. I'm just looking at a hand press. I don't need anything big, just enough to reload 10-50 a year (max) and maybe some loads for my other guns.


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------

